# Why do you do it?



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2004)

Why do you do it?

Thought it might be interesting to find out what motivates members to do what we do.

Was it watching Norm? Newly arrived baby needing cot etc.? New house requiring a 'little' work? Tools? Collecting tools? The beauy of wood?

Well, please let me know if I've missed any options from the poll


For me it was a mixture oif my dad being a chippy, watching norm, loving natural (unpainted) wood and being of a slightly creative nature that needed a physical outlet


----------



## Philly (21 Dec 2004)

Nice one Tony
Personally, I wanted to make furniture for the home. Stuff that was well made (like, yeah :roll: ), sized to fit my home and better than the "disposable" flat pack stuff.
Norm is a huge influence on me, giving me insights and confidence in my work. Why WW'ers critisise Him is beyond me-nothing else comes close. Tool envy is my only explanation. :twisted: 
Recently, as my skills and toolbox have increased the love of tools themselves has been an increasing enjoyment(like you didn't notice :lol: ) but I'm pleased to say, the therapy is coming along well........
Merry Christmas
Philly :ho2


----------



## Taffy Turner (21 Dec 2004)

I originaly got into it due to wanting to turn wood. I had creative urges but no outlet for them (I can't draw, I am not musical etc). Turning filled that need very well indeed.  

From turning, Norm inspired me to branch out into more general woodworking, and although I am still very much a novice, I am having a great time learning! 8)


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Dec 2004)

Hi Tony

I saw the owning/collecting tools at zero, so I assume that Philly hasn't voted yet. :lol: :lol: 

I'll get my hat and coat.

Sorry Philly, but I just couldn't resist. 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Bean (21 Dec 2004)

Partly the making and the need for furniture we could not find in shops. But like Tony I have a need to do something practical with my hands, a love of hand tools (a machine is nice but its just a machine) and now a love of wood and things made of wood in all thier forms  


Bean ( waffling)


----------



## Philly (21 Dec 2004)

Neil
Its Christmas, so I'll let that one go! :lol: :lol: 
All the best,
Philly


----------



## Signal (21 Dec 2004)

Primarily to do something pratical that was away from puters.

Running my own IT company I spend far to many hours slouched over a keyboard and while I love it I realised that I needed something else in my life.

I always wanted to make my own furniture and I suppose watching norm gave me some inspiration to get up and have a go at it.

Glad I did  

Signal


----------



## Newbie_Neil (21 Dec 2004)

Hi Philly



Philly":r5cckjnl said:


> Neil
> Its Christmas, so I'll let that one go! :lol: :lol:



Phew, thanks for that. :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Guest (21 Dec 2004)

I wanted to vote for most of the categories, they all apply to some extent.
I've always loved wood, I saw the possibilities through watching Norm after an operation, I have made some furniture and my wife would tell you I love tools more than her. Since buying a lathe I am now hoofed on turning and being retired I have more time to play.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2004)

Newbie_Neil":3jjkrukn said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I saw the owning/collecting tools at zero, so I assume that Philly hasn't voted yet. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...




Clearly neither has Alf :lol: 

I'll join you with me coat!


----------



## Taffy Turner (21 Dec 2004)

Crikey - it is crowded in this cloakroom today! What's going on - anyone would think it was Christmas! 8)


----------



## Alf (21 Dec 2004)

Tony":rtkcr5c9 said:


> Newbie_Neil":rtkcr5c9 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the owning/collecting tools at zero, so I assume that Philly hasn't voted yet. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yes I have.




But acquiring a wide range of tools from which to choose came long after I'd got the wood bug. I voted "for the love of wood", but it'd be more accurate to say "for the love of working wood". Yes, I *am* a user!

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dec 2004)

My choice for why I started isn't really in the list -- I love the artistic beauty of wood and what it becomes after being worked -- although ongoing pursuit falls in the areas of building my own furniture, DIY, and simply the love of wood. 
The artistic pursuit is still there. I'm in a group exhibiting at 3 art shows next year in the Surrey/Hants area, this time with art for VIP's - Visually Impaired People. Wood is ideal for that as people do want to touch it, whereas they've been brought up to 'not touch art' and persuading them to do just that is a really tough cultural barrier to break down.


----------



## Hans (21 Dec 2004)

It probably started with my dad being able to make something out of nearly nothing (shortages after WWII). 
Later with a young family some serious DIY was needed to get a house furnished as we wanted it. 
Somewhere in the middle of my career I started to make small furniture as diversion. 
Some years ago, while on holiday in Wales, my host introduced me to woodturning. It is a way of working with wood that gives a creative freedom within the bounds of technical limits that seems to fit perfectly to me. 

When choosing just one item from the voting list, I think it has to be the first. 

Hans


----------



## cd (21 Dec 2004)

As a child I was lucky enough to have a family friend who had a workshop full of wonderful tools. Most where too dangerous for an 11 year old to use but with some persuasion I was allowed to use the lathe once a week in return for mowing his lawn, I caught the bug and 20 years on I still love it. So I guess childhood curiosity was the start quickly followed by the desire to turn.

cd


----------



## Dog (21 Dec 2004)

For me it all started with DIY/home improvement, then progressed into a hobby and now provides additional income as well as remaining my main hobby.


----------



## Midnight (21 Dec 2004)

it's kinda hard to deny how I got started when Norm's router table dominates my shop.. the why's a bit more difficult to explain.. 

Having made everything I set out to when I first started, I guess I could stop.... only.... I get more out of it than just the finished item... 

No need to explain that here I'm guessing... most of you will know where I'm coming from...


----------



## Cutting Crew (21 Dec 2004)

Although I have been turning for many years I really enjoy the work I'm doing, it's never a problem opening the workshop doors in a morning. From spending time designing the piece, to selecting the timber, right through the process. Being paid for doing something you want to be doing sometimes doesn't feel right.

As most of my work is sold through galleries, I also enjoy exhibiting at the larger designer fairs, meeting the general public, answering their questions and listening to their comments. Probably best of all, watching their faces when I've seen them admiring a piece and passing it them to hold and examine.

CC


----------



## MattMoore (21 Dec 2004)

My interest from wood began when i was a wee nipper watching my dad make things down the shed, 
and seeing what furniture he brought home from work, 
and him picking me up from school to go with him back to work in the afternoon, 
with his colleague, this was when he was kitchen and bathroom fitting, and i was very happy whittling away some wood with a gouge or chisel, 
but he made me promise to never take it up as a career, 
well some 10 years later here i am working with him!
i guess the love of working with it never went away, 
i was just focusing my attention on other career paths,
but now, i wouldnt have changed it for anything, 
and i have to say since joining this forum, im now sliding down the slippery path... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tim (21 Dec 2004)

Its not that I'm indecisive but I actually want to tick all options:

I love wood and working with it

I love owning tools and using them (I don't feel the urge to collect the just to stare at them ....yet)

I'm doing up our 18th C home

Some TV shows have inspired me (Norm, David Free etc) and some have annoyed me into action (Changing rooms etc)

Its a necessity (Because its now my job)

I desire to make my own furniture (but I keep having to sell it - see above)

Actually don't have much urge to turn wood - something to develop!

Employment - well it keeps me busy if not rich.

T


----------



## Anonymous (29 Dec 2004)

Interesting!! Keep voting


----------



## GEPPETTO (7 Jan 2005)

Hi all.
I think it was a first look love,effectively (I think it said in this way).
When I was young I spent a lot of time with my grandfather while my parents were at work. He was a farmer for long time until , like other folks of the time, he left the fields and went in factory. 
But inside him remained the old craft of one time when a man must to do every thing with the things which the nature offers, therefore even the wood. 
I liked to see him while he cut a little piece of wood with a knife to do something, and I liked to smell the fragrance on the air. He even build a small mannequin which had moved by wind on a small fan.
However, now I am an adult, that fragrance with a lot of others of the younger times, has remained in me like fuel and wait that someone ignites it.
Well, few years ago, a book of the father of my wife, given to him to do him an woodworker, ignited me the "fuel".
From that time, all things about wood are interest for me. I read some books, and I (hope) have known how and with what a thing must to be done.
Now, I haven't the great amounts of tools you own which I can see by this forum but I hope to own someone in future.
Well, how I told firstly, with wood it has been a first look (???) love.
Now I have moved home, my interest has become a necessity. I am trying to build some furnitures.


----------



## tim (12 Jan 2005)

Nice one Gepetto - lovely story and even more impressively you have managed to describe it much more beautifully than most of us could and in a foreign language - I hate to think how clumsy my attempts would be in French or German (the languages I was 'taught')  .

I think the phrase you were after was 'love at first sight'.  

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2005)

For the same reason I bend metal... because I can :O)


----------



## Mcluma (8 Feb 2005)

I think / I know I am inspired by my dad, he can do anything with wood – metal or any other material, you name it he will use it.

Helping him to fix cars, build a house out of stone shell, yes I was always on his side when we were doing DIY, he still does it, In his neighbourhood and to family he is called Mr Fix It, If it is broken bring it to him and he will repair it (the only thing he couldn't fix was my mum - she sadly passed away last year)

After I left home, I hardly did any DIY – to busy making career etc, but inspired by NORM and my wife buying me a router, I shortly changed all my standard and boring of the shelf furniture to highly designed custom furniture, and found that my wife and I had a very nice artistic nag, Buying more standard furniture and changing it, and finding that people liked that kind of furniture, so I offloaded that. (Paying for more tools)

No woodworking is not paying my bills, and yes I love wood, but most of all I love the material as it enables me to create wonderful things, which are very pleasing for the eyes.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Feb 2005)

Thought this might have not been visible for a while and hoped to elicit a few more votes by bringing it to the recent post list again


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2005)

*Tony*
Well since you pushed I’ve added another vote, but it will have only provided a bit of a skew to your poll, which like all polls leaves out the unasked questions and the qualified answers.

*1.* Somewhere in the genes/upbringing/lifestyle when a youngster came *“A love of Wood”*

*2.* As a family and home ownership arrived came *“DIY/home improvement”*

*3.* But to be honest *2.*only came about by in the first instance by *“Necessity” *due to insufficient income to live life to the standard aspired to.

*4.* Never ever lost the desire to do *2.* especially when involving wood.

*5.* Now that time is My Own (I wish), Relaxation and pleasure are found when messing about in the workshop(s) and if something made of wood emerges now and again at least the LOML is able to divide the “must have” tool column of her spread sheet by one more item. 

*6.* But on further reflection everything else after *1.* was really down to seeing wood* “as a friend” *,is the nearest I can describe it from an early age.

PS to *5*: The New lathe so far has: 2 ceiling roses (200mm dia.) 4 tool handles, 1 remotely actuated radiator control knob. And a whole pile of funny shaped bits of spindle on the + side, and a rather large list of “wants” on the – side.

Guess who will be suggesting a trip down to the Seaton-Lyme Regis area in the next few weeks, just for coastal walks of coarse.


----------



## Kev (23 Feb 2005)

A good question indeed! One that I certainly ask myself every now and then normally after measuring something incorrectly or cutting the wrong side of the line etc etc. 

I think like a lot of people this is something that I have got back into in the last few years when as a homeowner I wanted bits done or furniture made that I wouldn't have been able to afford if I bought it. Now it is a way for me to unwind after being locked up in an office all day and to keep my skills nicely honed from the days when I used to do it as a living as a site based carpenter. 

I now have a fairly well stocked (but never full!) workshop which I can pop to when time permits. Not a bad life. :wink:


----------



## Midnight (23 Feb 2005)

> and hoped to elicit a few more votes by bringing it to the recent post list again



hey min... fit are ys smokin...?? it's a sticky fer cryin out loud... where's it gonna go...???????????

Honestly... I swear his altzheimers is gettin worse...

 :wink:


----------



## DaveL (23 Feb 2005)

Midnight":1sw1xi4a said:


> > and hoped to elicit a few more votes by bringing it to the recent post list again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike, 

LOL

but it has worked. :shock:


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2005)

Midnight":1ox031ql said:


> it's a sticky fer cryin out loud... where's it gonna go...???????????



Yeh, but stickys do not automatically come to the for-front if you have browsing set to new posts.

They may not go away but might just as well be lost in the proverbial black hole.

(especially if the instigator is feeling lonely :twisted: )


----------



## Midnight (24 Feb 2005)

> Yeh, but stickys do not automatically come to the for-front if you have browsing set to new posts.



Ahhhhh...... well.. Luddites like me, we use the default settings... stickies front n centre, shoulders braced and heels together... new or updated threads falling in behind them...




> especially if the instigator is feeling lonely



see.... personally I blames the uber-gloatin that's been going on... Our Tony's nae spring chicken any more... poor sod can only take so much ye ken...??

He's a good lad really.... provided he remembers to take his meds.. :roll: :wink:


----------



## CHJ (24 Feb 2005)

Midnight":2l58kmq7 said:


> see.... personally I blames the uber-gloatin that's been going on... Our Tony's nae spring chicken any more... poor sod can only take so much ye ken...??
> 
> He's a good lad really.... provided he remembers to take his meds.. :roll: :wink:



Nah, don't believe it he don't look a day older than ....... it's just the colour of his car, gives him a funny head and....................................


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2005)

Midnight":qvz1e6yv said:


> He's a good lad really.... provided he remembers to take his meds.. :roll: :wink:



Very True Mike, very True :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2005)

First post on the forum, I used to make my own skateboard decks when I was 14 back in 1976 and that was my first 'real' woodworking. I did it at school but we could not do anything worthwhile ( and the tools were blunt)

I have recently bought a house and replaced all the floor joists on one half of the house. 17 of them. I have laid 15m sq of american oak planking as the floor in the kitchen and the hall.

I am now going to make the kitchen units from scratch. I have seen a wonderful kitchen at a company in Macclesfield which the 'boss' likes only £20K starting price!

Thought I'd get tooled up and so I have bought the following items.
ebay;
axminster 344 thicknesser £150 inc. postage!
SilverlineKitchen worktop jig £28 inc. postage
4 x kitchen worktop router bits £12 inc. postage
Bosch reversible drill £32 inc. postage
rail and stile routers from Canada £20.15 inc. postage

B+Q
Performance Pro 1800W router and 50 bits ( mostly boring ones) £32

other
Bosch Jigsaw £105
Fein Multimaster £165 at a show

Why do I want to do woodworking?

Because I want to do the job right, I don't have £20k to spare and I want to have the satisfaction of doing it.

If I get it right I may get brownie points with Sarah.

David


----------



## Philly (31 Mar 2005)

Good luck David, and welcome to the forum!
Any questions with the kitchen fire away-there area few kitchen experts here.
all the best
Philly


----------



## SammyQ (15 Apr 2005)

Why? 

1. Five mouths and a government pay packet are incompatible with bespoke furniture, kitchens, bathrooms, a new double story extension (yup, did it right up to the roof timbers).

2. For satisfaction. To fulfill what passes for a creative outlet in my pedestrian brain, MENSA being unsatisfying.

3.To create space for ME away from my delightful family.

4. To take away the bad taste of all the cocky little ignoramuses I teach who seem to think they have 'the right' to sue a two minute silence.

5. I like the smell... it's cheaper than solvent....


----------



## Dickymint (27 Apr 2005)

Why?

a) I think I was a hamster in a former life and that's why I like saw dust and wood shavings.
b) At a younger age I had the pleasure of 2 Grandads; one who was a real handy man willing to tackle almost all tasks and the other who was a skilled wood worker / carver. Spending some time with both rubbed of on me as a young boy.
c) Thoroughly enjoyed and felt quite at home in wood work classes at school.
d) I love the smell of sawn wood
e) The grain of wood can be a real thing of beauty. For those who read my first post, I have recently been converting a beech log and took great pleasure hauling the first short plank into the lounge and sharing the visual delight with my bemused wife, interrupting an episode of desperate house wives (!).
f) I'm a firm believer in "he who dies with the most toys wins".
g) The pleasure of creation.
h) Proving myself to myself and of course the wife.
I) Having an intense job I enjoy the personal solitude and time consuming and selfish aspect of woodworking.


----------



## Dewy (16 May 2005)

I have a number of reasons but voted for the thing that started me.
I have always made things for the home which started with an under sink rack to keep the cleaning products tidy followed by a hopup to enable easier painting of walls and ceilings.
Eventually, after buying a couple of wardrobes from MFI in their earlier years I realised I could make similar things a lot better using contiboard.
4 wardrobes, 2 single beds, a bunk bed, computer desk and TV corner unit later I started watching NYW and after making many comments about Norm being able to do so much because of all the power tools he uses I eventually bought a table saw.
This was the start of a slippery slope downhill for my bank balance.
This was followed by a good router, dovetail jig, ROS, jointer, bandsaw, biscuit cutter etc. etc.
Apart from wanting to replace the many cheap power tools for better quality ones I am determined to get a lathe to fulfill a wish for 50 years to do some wood turning having spent many years turning steel.
After working a lifetime as a toolmaker I am definitely addicted to getting every tool that takes my fancy even if it will only be used once.
During my working life I would never borrow a tool from someone.
If I needed a particular tool I would always buy it.
This is an addiction that will last until the end when I will feel agrieved that someone else will make the box I will spend eternity in.
Maybe I should make that in advance as well.
At least everyone will know that I took my love of wood with me instead of one of the chipboard coffins many pay a small fortune for. :lol:

I think my vote could have covered every choice except the last.


----------



## mailee (26 Jun 2005)

When first married it was necessity as we had no money. Chipboard furniture in abundance. Got the powertool bug and used real wood. Got lots of praise and decided to try improve. Got more power tools and better wood, building better furniture for other people. From megre starts we end up where we are today. I now build furniture and other things for other people and even build and fit kitchens. All because I had no money all those years ago. I have loved every minute so far and still enjoy a good challenge. Just finished building my new wooden workshop in the garden, a real beaut too. Sawdust in me veins.


----------



## garywayne (26 Jul 2005)

For years I have been watching technology take over peoples lives, skill levels have dropped and the demise of the craftsman. Please, don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking anyone here, I realise you are all either skilled or striving to become skilled , like myself. I love power tools. What i'm talking about is (I hope this isn't political), greed/mass production.

As a child I wanted to be a *craftsman* with real skills. I'm not to good upstairs, but my hands want to make and repair things.

I worked on the buildings. Not very satisfying. I took a welding coarse, which I enjoyed. I done precision engineering for two years, but it was all CNC. Type in what you want, and watch it being made. *I* wanted to make it. So, not very satisfying.

The best thing I have done, until now, was start my own British motorcycle restoration firm. The 80's recession forced closure.

Woodwork has always been in the back of my mind, but for some reason i've never done it.

Now, my lovely wife and I are trying to do up the house and garden so that we can sell up and move to Spain. My wife has done some furniture restoration, and would like to have a go at turning. I would like to be able to become a cabinet/furniture craftsman, and we want to set up in business in Spain.

Even if I get to old to handle cabinet/furniture making, we could still carry on restoring well into our 100's.

That's why.
Thank you for asking.
ATB Gary.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Nov 2005)

I like to make things. It is a nice feeling to make something that looks good and other people like. Mikie


----------



## Keystone (2 Dec 2005)

None of the above wasn't an option!

For me it was the combination of several things. Started years ago because it was cheaper for me to make a certain item than to buy it. I was in the US Army back then, and we had a woodcraft shop on the Fort that I could use for free. Just had to buy the wood, sandpaper, glue etc. All the tools and such was provided. I found that I rather liked it. I then started making things for fun.
After the Army I became an Officer in our Federal Prison system. Now contrary to what you may have thought you knew, there was very little "Job satisfaction" in working in that line of work. I know it is hard to believe, but it's true! Woodworking became an out for me. Time spent in my shop became a way to forget about work, and have a sense of accomplishment doing something productive and enjoyable. Now that I am retired it is a nice way to spend time during the long cold winters that we can get in Minnesnowda!


----------



## DKMWT (26 Dec 2005)

My woodwork life started about 1974 aged 8 while watching my Dad. And loving the smell of fresh cut pine from the Grahem Reeves timber yard in Totnes. Where they made roof trusses. So you could say it was the love of wood. 
Then I went to secondary school where I did woodwork from the first year. With that and a constant supply of wood and nails from my Dads work and umpteen wheels I made endless go karts. Now with a Nova 3000 lathe I make endless bowls and other things that start there life in a spin. And my newest addition to the workshop at the begining of the year was a Woodrat.
So all of the above apply accept for employment. And due to my shed being reduced to scrap by fire on the 7th April 2004 I can't really say tool collecting because nothing in my shed is more than 18 months old.


----------



## OPJ (28 Dec 2005)

I was never an overly practical person when I was at school, more into art and technical drawing really, I couldn't get to grips with things like metalwork either. I sat my GCSEs and then went onto A-level without any real thought as to what I was going to do with myself, career-wise. The subjects I chose were my strongest (art and graphic design, etc) but beyond that I could see no appeal.

So, I dropped out of my A-levels in the second year, literally one month from the exams. But I still couldn't see where I was going.

During that summer (2003), I took up someone's advice and decide to learn a trade, based on their thought that there will always be a requirement for skilled tradesman. Carpentry and Joinery was the chosen subject and my interests in woodworking steadily grew on from there.

I gave Good Woodworking a chance to perhaps broaden my horizons a little more and I'm now considering going back to college in a couple of years to do cabinet and furniture making courses, perhaps even woodturning if I can find one locally.

I find it amazing to think of what I know now compared to what I knew when I started the course nearly three whole years ago - back then, I couldn't tell you the difference between a dovetail joint and a piece of T&G boarding!!


I suppose my part-time job had some influence on my selections also, working in a so-called "timber yard", where I've been for the past 3 and a half years. But this job replenishes my bank account, that's all. My love is long lost at sea with this company, the same old job of 'serving' customers should now be long far and beyond me.

If you're wondering what I mean at the start there, although we have a decent sawmill and a good deal of space, I think it's all wasted on this company. We sell pressure-treated softwood - which species('), we can't even specify - and, erm, green oak. Even with the mill, we end up buying half our stock in. Plus, we seem to stock more and more imported "garden products" than I've ever seen timber in the whole yard!

I just look at where it's set (a nice setup hidden in the woodland), halfway between Bristol and Weston-super-mare and wonder why we can't stock all manner of hardwoods with the facilities we have?
We don't even stock sheets of Exterior MDF or WBP Plywood!

Then again, perhaps that's just my view, how I'd like things for my own benefit. Perhaps _this_ isn't the time and or the place...


----------



## Colin C (29 Dec 2005)

I started helping my dad ( or getting on his nerves ,depending on who you asked, I was 6), 

He was a labour and a good diy'er, so I got my bug from him. 
I was better than most at school for woodwork and metal work but left school wanting to be a chippy or sparks, its funny how life can take strange turns. 

After being mane redundant from my first job ( making wooden moulds for lintels ) after 6 months. I found a job as a furniture restorer and cabinet maker , thats was almost 22years ago  ( where did the time go). 

So now my job is also one of my hobbys, I also have to buy tools from most of the trades ( its a real shame :wink: ). 

I am lucky to have started restoring early, as some of my tools would have cost me an arm and a leg now , also some have cost me very little eg, some of the carving tools i have made ( very easy to do with old brace drill bits)

I could now pick most if not all of the choices


----------



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

My main reason for woodwork is the need for my own space. The workshop is my domain, my wife doesn't go near the place. Plus is it a man thing to have tools and workshops? I used to call mine a shed as it is only 13x7, but since I have been reading the posts on this site I think it is fair to call it a workshop as my workbench runs the full length.

Phil


----------



## Alf (22 Feb 2006)

filsgreen":2i08kfkx said:


> Plus is it a man thing to have tools and workshops?


No necessarily... 

Cheers, Alice :wink:


----------



## filsgreen (22 Feb 2006)

Sorry Alice and all the other female woodworkers I have since discovered on the forum  

Phil


----------



## Richard in Smithville (6 Mar 2006)

Hello. I am new here so I hope you don't mind my joining in. My dad puttered around since I could remeber but what started me was when I installed my foot in my mouth. My wife and I were looking for a bed for my daughter. When we saw what we were getting for the money, of course I said that I could do it better and cheaper. I had to jump in with both feet then and it hasn't stopped. Even though I am strictly amateur, I get many paying jobs.


----------



## Colin C (6 Mar 2006)

Welcome Richard and happy reading


----------



## DarrenW (22 May 2006)

Two reasons really. 

First was the hope of saving some cash making the furniture we wanted then the tools took over, but thats half the fun of it. Should be starting my first major piece of furniture this summer (a small dressing table for our guest room). Just about to get power connected to the shed, then I can make that all important bandsaw purchase to help the project along.  

Secondly I design silicon chips for a living, which means staring at a computer screen all day designing something which would fit on a pin head. So you don't really get to admire your work afterwards, except down a microscope or on a screen. So designing and making something which people can actually see (and understand) will be a novelty.

D


----------



## Flyer (29 May 2006)

It would have been nice if all the information available today was within my reach when I started woodworking. However, it's great to see that 'Norm' has been such a good influence on people in spite of all the power tools at his disposal. 

I have used the skills I acquired to modify my house; a much easier job here in Canada building with wood rather than working with bricks, at least it is for me. 

I am now more interested in making smaller items, lathe work and such.

Ray


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jul 2006)

Just seeing if my avatar is working.


----------



## Kacey (31 Jul 2006)

I surprised my teachers and passed the 11+ and therefore missed out on practical subjects at school, but would have loved to have done woodwork. 

Over the years I have done a little bit with wood including a Wendy House from Richard Blizzard. I am now trying a go cart. 

Rocking horses are a future attraction, from plywood rockers to ?, some of them are way out of my league. 

As you can see I like toys, whilst most of this site content seems to stem from highly skilled pros or amatuers with long careers in wood, mostly interested in quality furniture. I hope I can learn, as the techniques must be similar.

I like a bit of all the voting points but mostly the sense of satisfaction in creating something.


----------



## Simoli (31 Jul 2006)

The option for me isn't listed.

Need Hobby to keep me busy when retired.

I am far from retirement but figred I better get started now in order to be good at this by the time I retire. Nuther 18 years to go.


----------



## Fecn (5 Sep 2006)

I have many different answers to that one.. but I think it all stems back to Anwer 1.

*Answer 1.* I've just always been a practical sort of person I guess. I started out 20 years ago when I was around 13 with a workbench in my parents garage made from an old door... screwdrivers, hammers, handsaw and my first plane. I've always liked making things.. just for the fun of it.

*Answer 2.* Circumstnaces... Over the years, I slowly acquired more and more tools until around 3 years ago I reached critical tooling mass when I added a table saw and mitre saw to the collection whlst building a massive set of decking for my parents new holiday place. For many years I lacked any kind of workshop space, so the saws lived with my parents and saw no use until around five months ago, prompted by the arrival of a new addition to our family, my wife & I moved to a larger house with double garage and large (14x8) dilapidated shed (now rebuilt into my workshop.) The first thing I built in my new workshop has been a Nappy changing station.

*Answer 3.*Love of power... You really can't beat power tools. Superman may have the strength of ten men, but I have the power of two and a quarter horses (which is clearly better) in the palm of my hand every time I use my router. Power tools unquestionably give you super-human abilities and that's a hard feeling to beat.


----------



## Zipperhead (16 Oct 2006)

When we retired, we couldn't find 'flatpack' furniture to fit the odd sized walls of the 'study' and it worked out cheaper to build exactly what we wanted to fit. Family & friends must have liked what they saw and nowadays, my woodworking is basically a paying hobby. Most of what I have learned, down the years, has been through reading books or watching professionals. I guess there is a deep down satisfaction in creating something useful or pleasing to the eye from something as natural as wood.


----------



## antonello (18 Oct 2006)

Hi
I started working with wood, plywood and balsa in the early'60es, as I was (and still I am, even if I built the last about ten years ago) very fond of aeromodelling, wich helped me a lot, as if a model aeroplane is not very precisely built all you will have will be a bunch of toothpicks...
About 25 years ago I met a Colleague in the College who had a workshop with several woodworking machines, I was in need of some made-to-measure furniture and so all started.....
cheers
antonello


----------



## brother (10 Nov 2006)

Zipperhead":2m3swc4c said:


> When we retired, we couldn't find 'flatpack' furniture to fit the odd sized walls of the 'study' and it worked out cheaper to build exactly what we wanted to fit. Family & friends must have liked what they saw and nowadays, my woodworking is basically a paying hobby. Most of what I have learned, down the years, has been through reading books or watching professionals. I guess there is a deep down satisfaction in creating something useful or pleasing to the eye from something as natural as wood.



I know what you mean.


----------



## tiler99 (20 Nov 2006)

I started when i moved to where i live now. I am in the building trade so i believe i am fairly handy. I do most things myself, sometimes due to not being able to get someone in to do them for me in time or for a reasonable price. Anyway...yeah i was watching New Yankee workshop and was amazed by Norm. So that kind of started me off. 
I wanted a radiator cabinet for a room i had just decorated, B&Q had just the item. It was flat packed and when i saw the contents i knew it would be no trouble to make a copy as i need a few more around the house. So when time allowed i bought the materials and then realised by the time i had bought everything i needed it would have been as cheap to buy another flat packed item from B&Q. Although i honestly believe that the one i made is superior as it at least has some form of joints and is made to a certain size. 
An ongoing project is the Shed/Workshop. Its large enough for me.....just. I tend to do a lot of work in the open air if the weather is favorable anyway. 
My shed window frame needed replacing with a stronger item so that was next and once again i was pleased with the outcome. 
I also replaced the door and frame, taking time to add real locks while i was doing it. 
Today i made a stand for my bandsaw so as i could roll it into position without breaking my back, again i am chuffed with my efforts. 
I will never make it as a carpenter but it doesn't matter. What does matter is that i enjoy it and it gives me great satisfaction. 
I have done many other jobs too around the house and being able to tell someone that "i did it myself" and to see they are impressed too is a further bonus.


----------

